

Can the HP Touchpad become the best $99 Android tablet? - bond
http://androidandme.com/2011/08/devices/can-the-hp-touchpad-become-the-best-99-android-tablet/

======
yalimgerger
I think HP is going to sell every unit in about a week and this will make them
go hmmmm...:-)

------
bahman2000
Not unless I can get my hands on one :)

